# Ormond Beach Fishing Report 12-12-2012



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Flip, wondered where you've been. Great report! Keep em coming. Upper tomoka was really good last weekend too!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report!!


----------



## Eric_Greenstein (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. Charlie, I caught a handful of snook up at 95 a few weeks ago. I haven't been up there since. Did you get get into anything of size? Trout, Snook?


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

The snook was only about 18 and a redfish about 16. However a couple weeks ago I went out of Sanchez and landed a 31" snook about 200 yards from the ramp!! My best ever. And right across from the ramp is a huge hole with trout, all about 14-16".


----------

